# TV Channels and Internet @ the Aruba Surf Club



## Squan66 (Feb 8, 2015)

I checked into my two bedroom Oceanside unit yesterday.  The room in the lighthouse tower is beautiful.  I have to ask you other owners out there or if there is anyone from the board, what were they thinking when they changed the provider of the TV service.  There are approximately 3 American channels unless you want to watch CNN or Nickelodeon.  Seriously after a long day in the sun and a nice meal out I enjoy watching some TV before bed. Unless I use google translator I have no idea what any of the shows were talking about. 
 In the past we always had a NY feed and could rely on some decent network TV shows.  I have complained in the past about the internet connection here and was happy to hear they had changed the provider.  I guess the grass is always greener on the other side.... It is worse than ever.

I have been on the island for over a week and stayed at both the Marriott Hotel (Tradewinds Club) and the Radisson both had exceptional internet connection.  Perhaps they offer a high speed connection.

I have elderly parents home and need to stay in touch so a connection is important to me.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 8, 2015)

When we stayed there is October, most of the channeled were in English and there were several New York Network channels.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 8, 2015)

bastroum said:


> When we stayed there is October, most of the channeled were in English and there were several New York Network channels.



Yes that has been our experience every year.  This year horrible.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2015)

So it seems that the removal of channels was not related to this (see post #82)?


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 8, 2015)

No it would never be because of that group.  They did it to our timeshares in Cancun too.  I have grown to hate CNN International version!!!  I hope the OC did not change their channels.  They were fine through 1/5/15!


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe it was a recent change. I plan to stops at  the front desk before I leave and ask what is going on.  If I had known I would have packed some movies.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just ask at the front desk for the channel line up. They have all the channels, just weirdly numbered (mostly in the 270's and 280's). NBC isn't on the list, but I believe it was 283. Evidently Direct TV dropped all the Caribbean islands, which is why things suddenly changed, since they had to get a different provider.

The Internet connection was good. I used the free MagicJack app all week for phone calls, without a single dropped call.

Enjoy your stay! I also thought they did a great job on the renovation!


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that you are talking about the channel numbers, the manager of the OC said that they were changing to HD because we have HD TV's there but analog service.  Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## rpk113 (Feb 10, 2015)

m61376 said:


> Just ask at the front desk for the channel line up. They have all the channels, just weirdly numbered (mostly in the 270's and 280's). NBC isn't on the list, but I believe it was 283. Evidently Direct TV dropped all the Caribbean islands, which is why things suddenly changed, since they had to get a different provider.
> 
> The Internet connection was good. I used the free MagicJack app all week for phone calls, without a single dropped call.
> 
> Enjoy your stay! I also thought they did a great job on the renovation!



Going to the Surf Club next week, do they still get the NY feeds?  I've read that there was a lag in renumbering the channels on the TV's with what they get and that was causing the problem.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 10, 2015)

yes- NY feeds` just different channel numbers


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 10, 2015)

We found fox 5 only.  Channels on the actual TV are 11-1, 11-2 etc.  They provided a channel line up in the  room that is two sided. It does not match was on the TV.  The internet around the pool bloody awful.  Everyone has been complaining.  Internet in the room is fine.
Resort looks beautiful. Restaurants have been outstanding and spending time with my husband and son is priceless


----------



## infamazz (Feb 10, 2015)

Squan66 said:


> I checked into my two bedroom Oceanside unit yesterday.  The room in the lighthouse tower is beautiful.  I have to ask you other owners out there or if there is anyone from the board, what were they thinking when they changed the provider of the TV service.  There are approximately 3 American channels unless you want to watch CNN or Nickelodeon.  Seriously after a long day in the sun and a nice meal out I enjoy watching some TV before bed. Unless I use google translator I have no idea what any of the shows were talking about.
> In the past we always had a NY feed and could rely on some decent network TV shows.  I have complained in the past about the internet connection here and was happy to hear they had changed the provider.  I guess the grass is always greener on the other side.... It is worse than ever.
> 
> I have been on the island for over a week and stayed at both the Marriott Hotel (Tradewinds Club) and the Radisson both had exceptional internet connection.  Perhaps they offer a high speed connection.
> ...



We were there in January when they changed it - they did it midweek during our stay. I believe the English channels start with 24-1 or 26-1, something ridiculous like that. I forget since it's been a month. There are all the usual channels, including multiple local versions of ABC, NBC, etc. Oh, and the channels go 26-1, 26-2, 26-3, not the usual 26, 27, 28.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 11, 2015)

Squan66 said:


> We found fox 5 only.  Channels on the actual TV are 11-1, 11-2 etc.  They provided a channel line up in the  room that is two sided. It does not match was on the TV.  The internet around the pool bloody awful.  Everyone has been complaining.  Internet in the room is fine.
> Resort looks beautiful. Restaurants have been outstanding and spending time with my husband and son is priceless



We just returned and the channels were all there. Ask for a new guide at the front desk.


----------

